# September 2014 Photo Assignment - f/11



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 2, 2014)

A lot of us love our bokeh, so to push us this month I thought why not try to showcase a different look so, f/11. I think it's open enough to avoid diffraction effects, but stopped down enough that you cannot rely on blurring the background (in most situations) to think about compositions a bit differently.

I'd like there to be some sort of Q&A that goes along with the images, whether it be technical or artistic in nature.

Try to not clutter the thread with too many images of your own (to keep the critique workflow manageable) and try to provide helpful critique to others (as it pertains to the theme and the technicalities of shooting).


----------



## Whammy (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm interested in this one  Need to start stopping down more


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 2, 2014)

I shoot stopped down some, but it's usually when I drag out the lighting so I'm curious to see what I do without it for some shots.


----------



## Rook (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been using narrower f stops for my ISO 3200 month, I'm looking forward to having a go at this


----------



## Whammy (Sep 2, 2014)

Took a few photos at f/11.
Looked at them on my laptop.
Realized just how dirty was sensor was.

I clearly don't stop down enough.


----------



## Tang (Sep 4, 2014)

Let's do this  I'm already at f/8 for most of my stuff anyways!


----------



## Whammy (Sep 5, 2014)

Not going to lie but I found this tough as it goes against my usual work flow.
Normally I put quite a lot of attention into the style of bokeh and how to use it to frame a photo. My attention is normally 50% what's in focus and 50% what's out of focus to create one photo. But with this half of my usual train of thought was gone 

I'm also not used to the extra contrast from stopping down fast glass which was awkward as I've only been able to go out and shoot on very sunny days.

I focused more on light and shadows so I felt B&W suited best.

I'll just leave one photo for now. Don't want to pollute the page.

Taken with an 85mm at f11


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 5, 2014)

It doesn't have that Whammy look to it - it's strange, but I still dig it.


----------



## Tang (Sep 6, 2014)

As I said, this is right up my alley. I was actually trying to hit f/11 but I was jogging backwards and sideways to try and keep up with my friend and get all of those trees on the left in the frame. Unfortunately, it is a little soft because I was moving but damn.. that sky was worth it. 



chris #2 by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 17, 2014)

Some f/11 goodness while cooking/party prepping.


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 20, 2015)

Bring back these monthly challenges! 

Recently picked up my camera again and would be glad of some little challenges to do!


----------

